# Rust Buckets



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

_"The organization
The Paris MOU consists of 22 participating maritime Administrations and covers the waters of the European coastal States and the North Atlantic basin from North America to Europe.

Our mission
The Paris MOU aims at eliminating the operation of sub-standard ships through a harmonized system of port State control.

What we do
Annually over 18.000 inspections take place on board foreign ships in the Paris MOU ports, ensuring that these ships meet international safety, security and environmental standards, and that crew members have adequate living and working conditions."_

*The above extract is taken from the Paris MOU website.*

For some examples of sub standard vessels which ply the high seas, have a look at this link. Just click on the vessels' names to open. Unbelievable!  

http://www.parismou.org/ParisMOU/Caught+in+the+Net/xp/menu.4270/default.aspx


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

I hope the Vital Spark is not there !!! Derek


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Derek,

She is a Gin Palace compared to some of these!


----------



## thunderd (Apr 18, 2005)

It's hard to believe that people could treat ships and crews like that....a real eye opener.


----------

